# Baratza preciso



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello!

so I am almost there,I almost have everything I need to get going with my home coffee setup.

but I have just Been grinding some been justmessinga round trying to get the grind setting right for espresso and it seems be be rather course even on the finest setting!

i am thinking this could be. Because I am only putting 18-20g in the hopper at a time while I'm messing around with old beans would this have an effect on particle size? Orwas the precise just a bad idea?

many thanks for any help.

cheers Ben


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Stale beans won't effect size

will effect the timings of the shot ( quicker the staler it gets )

What are the shots coming out like ( in weight )

how do they taste ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

How old is the Preciso? Shouldn't be producing coarse grind at finest setting - sounds like a burr adjustment problem.

Have a look at the following

http://www.baratza.com/troubleshooting/


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry I wasn't suggesting that the age of the beans was having an effect on the particle size. I was saying that might it be because I am only grinding 18g in the hopper at a time, so not having the weight of the other beans on top or is this not the case with small home grinder like the priciso?i am not actually making coffee with the beans either as they are roasted for filter and about a month older then they should be to taste half decent so simply just grinding them to get grind right on my new grinder.

sorry For the confusion!

cheers

ben


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

@the systemic kid! You really are the man!

the video helped massively and I have sorted it now! One of the parts near the burs vas loose must of happened during shipping. But all is fixed now thanks to you and the video!

cheers

Ben


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good to hear, Ben.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I have manually adjusted my burrs so they touch at around setting 3 by mixing and matching thin and thick shims on the top side of the bottom burr. You might want to do something similar in time. Don't hesitate to contact Baratza, they are amazing. They have sent me a replacement gearbox and two adjustment rings from the US totally for free.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Cheers fatboyslim very interesting!

cheers for your help

ben


----------

